# Canadian affair



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Just wondered if any of you have flown with Canadian affairs? 

We are going to Canada for a rec visit soon and we found cheap flights with these. However been reading some reviews and majority are not great! Just wondered if anyone on here has been with them and what you thought?. The main thing I have been reading is seat width isn't big so if you are tall you are going to have a hard time getting comfy. My partner is 6f2"! Also customer service isn't great apparently. End of day I'm wanting to get from a to b but 10 hour flight is along time with crap seats/crap food and a 2 year old in tow. 

So has anyone had experience with this company and are they really that bad??

Thank you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Lianth2009 said:


> Just wondered if any of you have flown with Canadian affairs?
> 
> We are going to Canada for a rec visit soon and we found cheap flights with these. However been reading some reviews and majority are not great! Just wondered if anyone on here has been with them and what you thought?. The main thing I have been reading is seat width isn't big so if you are tall you are going to have a hard time getting comfy. My partner is 6f2"! Also customer service isn't great apparently. End of day I'm wanting to get from a to b but 10 hour flight is along time with crap seats/crap food and a 2 year old in tow.
> 
> ...


There's a price to be paid for cheaper seats so the airline can load more people onto the aircraft. The reports are just what you've described. Do they have a higher class 
seat? Some charter airlines do.


----------



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

We have just returned from a trip to Vancouver and flew with Canadian affair from Manchester. Was absolutely fine, just a standard flight in my view. No better or worse than any other airline I have been on recently, ie KLM, Monarch etc. I'm 6' 3" and was a little tight, but never been on a plane that isn't! We also flew with a 2 year old and a 6 month old so only advice would be take plenty of toys!!


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks roundfoot, really appreciate your comment, makes me feel a bit better using them. End of day we want a cheap flight that gets is from a to b, and they do that. Yes will be taking plenty of toys and distractions!!!! :0)


----------



## willow235 (May 23, 2011)

Canadian affair book seats on either Thomas Cook or Air Transat planes. I've flown a few times on both and was actually impressed by the amount of leg room on the Thomas Cook planes. Thomas Cook especially does have a cheap and cheerful vibe about it, but it does the trick.


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

Used them a lot.... Never had a problem. They were great when we brought our puppy over with us!


----------



## Fiona 01406 (Apr 15, 2009)

used these about 5 times now - never a problem............I find all flights uncomfortable and iM only 5'7!!


----------



## sandrews81 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi, I'm sorry to say we did not have a great experience with our flights. We have just returned from a visit to Canada (this week) and have decided we would not fly with Canadian affair again. So far we have flown with BA, Air Canada and Canadian Affair, BA were far the better and Canadian Affair (T Cook) by far the worst. However the cash saving does need to be taken into account also!

We are in the process of writing a complaint to both Canadian affair and T Cook for the following points:
i) They would not provide a meal on the outbound journey for our 18 month old son, despite the fact we paid for a seat for him, the crew said they were not allowed to cater for children under 2. We called the company when we arrived in Canada and this is not true. In addition they refused to microwave a pot of food we had for him, instead they added boiling water. Needless to say my son spat the food out!
ii) One of the crew knocked my sister in laws arm straight after handing her a cup of tea spilling the hot tea over her and my 7 year old nephew. He did not apologise, just walked off and came back with some tissues. 
iii) The leg room is pretty poor, I am 6ft and struggled to get comfortable. Even my 5ftr 1 in wife commented on the leg room! I overhead another passenger complain and the cabin assistant agreed, apparently C Affair requested more rows of seats to be added and they have received numerous complaints.
iv) The breakfast consisted of an orange and a pack or raisins!!

On the upside, we saved nearly £500 flying with C Affair rather than BA or Air Canada and the flights were on time. BEaring in mind the cost its probably unfair to compare to BA!


----------



## dcraig (May 14, 2011)

sandrews81 said:


> Hi, I'm sorry to say we did not have a great experience with our flights. We have just returned from a visit to Canada (this week) and have decided we would not fly with Canadian affair again. So far we have flown with BA, Air Canada and Canadian Affair, BA were far the better and Canadian Affair (T Cook) by far the worst. However the cash saving does need to be taken into account also!
> 
> We are in the process of writing a complaint to both Canadian affair and T Cook for the following points:
> i) They would not provide a meal on the outbound journey for our 18 month old son, despite the fact we paid for a seat for him, the crew said they were not allowed to cater for children under 2. We called the company when we arrived in Canada and this is not true. In addition they refused to microwave a pot of food we had for him, instead they added boiling water. Needless to say my son spat the food out!
> ...


You saved 500 and yet you still complain about what you got for breakfast, I went to McDonalds for breakfast and they didn't have Steak and Lobster on their value menu, whats the world coming to?


----------



## sandrews81 (Nov 8, 2010)

dcraig said:


> You saved 500 and yet you still complain about what you got for breakfast, I went to McDonalds for breakfast and they didn't have Steak and Lobster on their value menu, whats the world coming to?


Its 500 quid less but still not cheap!

Everyone was commenting that the crew seemed to be rushing around and too busy to be polite. I'd rather they save their time handing out oranges and raisins and spend the time improving their customer service, for example helping my sister clear up the coffee they split and checking her and my nephew were ok!


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

dcraig said:


> You saved 500 and yet you still complain about what you got for breakfast, I went to McDonalds for breakfast and they didn't have Steak and Lobster on their value menu, whats the world coming to?


Thats a good one!, :clap2:it's amazing that some people expect champagne on a beer budget, things get spilt all the time on planes, maybe the staff could have been more helpfull, but maybe they had more important things to do, maybe they where fed up with people complaining about things. As long as the flights are full of people who are happy to be saving money, they will continue to operated the way they do, if you don't like the food they will be serving, bring your own, if someone wants white glove service with a big smile, pay alot more and fly with another airline, if you want cheap airfare that gets you from point A to B, don't complain if there are a few glitches with the service. Because in the long run, it won't do anygood, especially if they won't be using that airline again.lane:


----------



## Smiler 11 (Jun 26, 2011)

I have used many times,never had any problems and my husband is 6ft1. Always found them to be plesant and helpful.


----------



## saffron28 (Jun 24, 2011)

I couldn't fault them - my husband is over 6 foot 2 and I paid for extra leg room which was more than worth it and still represented considerable savings compared to other airlines.
Would certainly fly with them again!


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

We fly from Manchester to Vancouver every year with three kids in tow. Yes if your tall there may be leg issues unless he gets an aisle or bulkhead seat.

We have only flown over there with Canadain Affair and have never had any issues with the service we recieved, food is a bit on the crappy side but you get what you pay for.

They do have premium seats at an extra £99pp for extra room and nicer food.

xx


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, my son and girlfriend came over a few weeks ago... They said the flight was great...

We did pre book the seats with more legroom, book early and you can do the same...

However on the return journey, my son was far to ill to travel. We had to take him to hospital. We went to the Canadian Affair desk at the airport, they showed no concern, just said if they miss the flight they loose the money. What concerned me more was even though he had a very high fever, and was really unwell, they were prepared to let him fly!

The doctor at the hospital was disgusted, as he was very contagious! 

But he is well now, and flew back with Air Canada. I wonder how many people have flown with them whilst unwell?

Jeff


----------



## northcrest (Apr 26, 2011)

Canadian Affair can be twice cheaper then other companies. If you're ready can sit tightly during 6 hours to save 200 bucks ou can book CA


----------



## soozyq (Jan 25, 2010)

We flew out with Canadian Affair, upgraded for extra luggage and the service was as good as any other airline I have flown with. The flights are considerable cheaper than other airlines, the flight was direct and the service was great.


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

So glad to hear of the positive experiences from you all. Booked our flights and got a really good deal. Shall update when we fly, but for the price you can't complain!!! Thank you.


----------



## willow235 (May 23, 2011)

Has anyone flown with Sunwing? I have a ticket booked with them to fly from Toronto to Gatwick and back and have read or heard little about them.


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

willow235 said:


> Has anyone flown with Sunwing? I have a ticket booked with them to fly from Toronto to Gatwick and back and have read or heard little about them.


Have you tried Googling Sunwing, I did, and found all sorts of comments, and like most airlines they have some good and some bad. In this day and age, just cross your fingures, and hope for the best, but remember, if you didn't pay for a champagne, white glove flight, don't expect one.lane:


----------



## willow235 (May 23, 2011)

Oh no I don't expect five star treatment... I just hope that I get there and back without too much hassle!


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

willow235 said:


> Oh no I don't expect five star treatment... I just hope that I get there and back without too much hassle!


The problem is any airline can have problems. Doesn't matter how many good or bad reviews you might read. Even the best of the best can be delayed for one reason or another, or have a technical issue that delays departure. Its just part of travelling. You could break down just driving to the airport. Remember, flying is overall, the safest form of travel. We flew to Honolulu 5 days after 911, you wanna talk about hassles!


----------



## willow235 (May 23, 2011)

carlb said:


> The problem is any airline can have problems. Doesn't matter how many good or bad reviews you might read. Even the best of the best can be delayed for one reason or another, or have a technical issue that delays departure. Its just part of travelling. You could break down just driving to the airport. Remember, flying is overall, the safest form of travel. We flew to Honolulu 5 days after 911, you wanna talk about hassles!


Yes, that would have been an interesting journey!

I guess that my main concern is that if there were any technical difficulties then Sunwing are unlikely to have as many resources (spare planes, etc) on hand to sort it out quickly. 

I don't have tons of money and so really do appreciate that there are other options apart from Air Canada and their ilk, even if it means that my chances of delays are bigger at least I have the option to travel.


----------



## BIGYINSTEEL (Jul 15, 2011)

Lianth2009 said:


> Just wondered if any of you have flown with Canadian affairs?
> 
> We are going to Canada for a rec visit soon and we found cheap flights with these. However been reading some reviews and majority are not great! Just wondered if anyone on here has been with them and what you thought?. The main thing I have been reading is seat width isn't big so if you are tall you are going to have a hard time getting comfy. My partner is 6f2"! Also customer service isn't great apparently. End of day I'm wanting to get from a to b but 10 hour flight is along time with crap seats/crap food and a 2 year old in tow.
> 
> ...


I have to say that my experience has been very good for the last 2 years. Having not been to Canada since returning in 1988, i fly back to Toronto in June 2010 and have just returned again. Both trips were with Canadian affair and were a great experience. I booked on line and arranged car rental at the same time. I was able to select my seat from their web pages, but my wife and i decided to opt for the upgrade to club class. This is only £99 each way and limited to 20 seats. The advantages were worth it. Advanced check in, 2 wide seats together, several meals and snacks at a good standard and on china. Free drinks and a helpful extra 10k of weight allowance.

I am already booking my trip for next June now, the fares are very good and the service in my opinion is great. Should you wish not to do club class, then can I suggest you select the extra legroom seats for a smaller charge.

I am working towards my retirement back in Toronto in 3 years time, and will use them again, the service via Air Transat is a huge difference to my previous experiences with them in the 80’s.


Bigyin


----------

